# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  ايه السبب في غلبي .. ديل العيون وللا قلبي ؟ا

## عثمان خالد عثمان

*



ايه السبب في غلبي .. ديل العيون وللا قلبي ؟ا
باصرار المثابر ظل احد القراء يعيد ارسال رسالة إلى بريدي الالكتروني، يطالبني عبرها باستطلاع رأي القراء حول موضوع أحسب أنه (جندري) وتجاوزه الزمان، فقد ارسل إلى دعوى تحض الحريم على العودة إلى البيوت، وعدد في رسالته سلبيات خروج النساء للعمل، وأفاد ان دخول المرأه عالم العمل سبب مباشر لانتشار البطالة بين الرجال !! وذلك لمنافستهن للرجال في الوظائف القليلة التي تجود بها الحكومة بين الحين والآخر، كما افتى لا فض فوه بأن خروج المرأة للعمل زاد من معدلات انتشار العنوسة في الجنــسين .. النساء فضلن الوظيفة على الرجال، بينما تعطل الرجال ولاذوا بالضللة لاستحواذ النساء على كل فرص التوظيف، فكيف لـ عاطل عن العمل أن يفكر في الزواج؟!
الطريف في الأمر أنه في نفس التوقيت، صادف أن أرسل لي (سيد الاسم) رسالة حايمة في الاسافير لرجل يفاضل بين (وظيفته) و(زوجته) ويستعرض مميزات كل من الاثنين قبل أن يفتي بأن وظيفته أفضل من زوجته !! حدثت نفسي بأن في الامر مؤامرة .. يكون الراجل ده قصدو شنو ؟
عودة للموضوع، فقد طرح صاحب الرسالة الجندرية رؤاه حول عمل المرأة، ومنها قوله أن الله خلق الانسان وجعل منه جنسين .. ذكر وأنثى، وجعل لكل جنس وظائفه المناسبة لقدراته وإمكاناته وطبيعة خلقته، والتوزيع الطبيعي في الوجود يقتضي أن يكون عمل الرجل الطبيعي خارج البيت، وعمل المرأة الطبيعي في الداخل ، وكل من قال غير هذا فقد خالف الفطرة وطبيعة الوجود الإنساني، لأن البيت هو المكان الطبيعي الذي تتحقق فيه وظائف الأنوثة وثمارها، وأن بقاء المرأة فيه بمثابة الحصانة التي تحفظ خصائص تلك الوظائف وقوانينها .. ليس هذا فحسب ، بل يقول انه متيقن أن المكان المناسب لعمل المرأة هو بيتها، وذلك للفوارق الكبيرة في طبيعة التكوين الجسماني بين الرجل والمرأة، بالإضافة إلى أن المرأة تتعرض لأمور تعيقها كالحيض والنفاس والحمل ونحوها !
ويعلل كلامه بأن الله سبحانه وتعالى جعل للرجل النفقة والكد والعمل لتحصيلها، وجعل للمرأة وظيفة الأمومة ورعاية الأسرة وتربية الأولاد والقيام بشؤون المنزل، فالمرأة التي تعمل خارج المنزل لا تستطيع القيام بأعباء المنزل على الوجه الأكمل، وتقوم في نفس الوقت بأعباء وظيفتها، ولابد أن تقصر في جانب من الجوانب !
ويختم رسالته بأنه يتبين مما سبق أن المكان المناسب والبيئة الناجحة لعمل المرأة هو منزلها، فهي إن أحسنت العمل فيه والقيام بواجباته فستنجح في إنشاء أسرة سعيدة، والتي ستكون نواة لجيل ناجح في المستقبل .
في ظني ان صاحب الرسالة لم يأت بجديد، غير تهمة ان دخول المرأة لعالم الاعمال، سبب من اسباب تفشي البطالة بين الرجال، وتلك التهمة مردودة لانه في العالم المثالي الذي لا يتوظف فيه المتوظفون بـ باسطة الواسطة، فيجب أن تكون الوظيفة حسب الكفاءة الفكرية والاكاديمية والتدريبية بغض النظر ان كان صاحب التميز (ذكرا كان أو أنثى) .. فرص العمل متساوية وان كانت هناك افضلية ومفاضلة لاصحاب العمل لفضلوا الذكور على الاناث .. بيني وبينكم عشان حكاية اليوم الشهري والاجازة العارضة والمتعارضة والمتمارضة واجازة الوضوع وساعة الرضاعة ووو .. النسوان المتزوجات مشهورات بالزغبرة والتسيب ما يسمعنا الزول ده كمان يشمت فينا !!
أما النقطة الثانية من أن عمل المرأة سبب لعنوسة الطرفين، لا نقول إلا المفيد المختصر .. لولا عمل المرأة لما تمت الكثير من الزيجات القائمة، فمع تزايد الضغوط الاقتصادية صار من المستحيل ان تصفق اليد الواحدة او حتى تبشر في ليلة الزفاف فالعمل بسياسة (يد على يد تجدع بعيد) اصبحت هي فلسفة الراغبين في الزواج ولا حياء في مشاركة اعباء الزواج !! واقع الحياة بعيدا عن التنظير يفيد ان الرياح التي تحرك سفينة الحياة تأتي من اتجاهين .. الشراكة الانسانية والاقتصادية هي لغة العصر الحالي ..
أخيرا أقول للشباب من وراء صديقنا:
أهلنا قالوا (الماعندها تيلة بتسوي الحد حيلة) .. عمل المرأة موضوع تجاوزه الزمن والعلماء والفقهاء .. قوموا اتنفضوا من قعاد الضللة وفتشوا ليكم (تيلة) شغل بدل تسوا النسوان ليكم حيلة ! 

منى سلمان
*

----------

